# Heavyweight gyms near jlt



## topman09 (Jan 21, 2010)

Hi, can anyone tell me if there are any heavyweight gyms near jlt/marina? I mean a proper weightlifting gym, not them little fitness gyms for girls! Cheers!


----------



## saima1215 (May 31, 2010)

My husband is also looking for a gym with heavyweights in the same area. Please keep me posted if you find one. We live in JLT as well. Th gym in our building doesn't have what he's looking for.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2010)

How close do you need to be? There is a fitness first in media city which although not within walking distance, is reasonably close & easy to park at, that has a decent area for free weights. I think that'll be the closest to what you are looking for. I think the minimum age is 18, so you won't see any girls there, only women . 

But lots of room there in the testosterone zone for guys to throw weights that are way to heavy for them around, using bad technique. Grunting loudly is optional. So is giving bad lifting advice to other people working out. But make sure you load up the squat rack with as much weight as possible, and then don't remove the weights when you are done. Because none of these things are silly at all....

Wow, I'm sarcastic today. Good luck


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

nola said:


> How close do you need to be? There is a fitness first in media city which although not within walking distance, is reasonably close & easy to park at, that has a decent area for free weights. I think that'll be the closest to what you are looking for. I think the minimum age is 18, so you won't see any girls there, only women .
> 
> But lots of room there in the testosterone zone for guys to throw weights that are way to heavy for them around, using bad technique. Grunting loudly is optional. So is giving bad lifting advice to other people working out. But make sure you load up the squat rack with as much weight as possible, and then don't remove the weights when you are done. Because none of these things are silly at all....
> 
> Wow, I'm sarcastic today. Good luck


 I was waiting for someone to suggest that the alternative to a 'girls' gym' was one for 'steroid abusing meat heads' 

-


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> I was waiting for someone to suggest that the alternative to a 'girls' gym' was one for 'steroid abusing meat heads'
> 
> -


I almost did add something like


----------

